# nessun eth0 da livecd

## zoto

Provo ad installare gentoo sul pc nuovo, ma mi ritrovo senza scheda di rete. eth0 non esiste.

la mia scheda (lspci dice) è: Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation PRO/100 ve network connection (rev 02)

ho provato a caricare il modulo e100 a mano. Risultato: modprobe non fa proprio nulla (nel senso che non sembra lavori, né restituisce qualcosa, neanche un errore). Del resto lsmod mi sembra metta questo modulo nella lista dei già caricati.

Che fare? Devo scaricare stage3, ma non posso. Sul livecd non lo trovo (ho trovato portage, ma non stage3).

----------

## lucapost

Se non è indispensabile la rete, copiati stage3 ed i sorgenti di un kernel su un supporto usb e così prosegui con l'istallazione...

senza sbattermi troppo io farei così...

----------

## zoto

capisco che nell'immediato è la più pratica; per ora infatti mi sto arrangiando così.

però volevo installare varie cose prima dell'avvio (non nel livecd) e mi tornava comoda l'interfaccia di rete...

----------

## lucapost

```
 ~/> zcat /proc/config.gz |grep e100

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set
```

Il modulo non è che si chiama e1000 e non e100?

----------

## zoto

modprobe e1000 viene caricato correttamente. però in ifconfig non appare eth0. rimane soltanto

lo link encap:local loopback ....

invece, come dicevo prima, modprobe con modulo e100 si blocca

----------

## lucapost

posta il risultato di

```
ifconfig -a
```

Quando ti riferisci ad un errore postalo, sarà più smplice aiutarti.

----------

## zoto

il problema è che mi tocca scrivere tutto a mano  :Wink: 

allora:

lo Link encap:Local Loopback

    inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0

    UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU: 16436 Metric:1

potrei continuare, ma ifconfig questi dati, al di là di eth0, li riporta sempre. Non c'è altro da aggiungere...

----------

## zoto

ora procedo con il file scaricato (usb 1.1 è lentissimo rispetto al 2.0!!!).

spero di non aver altri problemi dopo la compilazione del kernel...

(per ora) grazie

----------

## cloc3

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Se non è indispensabile la rete

 

la rete è sempre preferibile.

usa un cd knoppix o di altra distribuzione e scarica uno stage 3 e uno snapshot di portage da un qualunque mirror.

ps.

 *zoto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> modprobe e1000 viene caricato correttamente. però in ifconfig non appare eth0.
> 
> 

 

prova a dare:

```

ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 up

ifconfig

```

e vedi cosa succede.

controlla anche:

```

 cat /proc/net/dev

```

----------

## zoto

niente. Se non ho la rete non riesco più ad andare avanti... che rabbia!

fra l'altro l'installer-dialog non funziona. quando arriva a grub restituisce un errore (non lo pubblico per il solito motivo).

Vorrei provare solo a fare una normale installazione, ma sembra impossibile!!!!!

----------

## zoto

scusa cloc3. Ormai ci avevo rinunciato (abbiamo scritto contemporaneamente).

Ora provo a scaricare un altro cd e a partire da lì.

Speriamo...

----------

## bandreabis

A me una volta è capitato che la rete non fosse eth0 ma eth1.... hai fatto sta prova?

----------

## zoto

non ci voglio credere. knoppix mi si blocca dopo aver riconosciuto i due processori e la pcmcia!

incomincia a fondermi il cervello... mah!

----------

## Scen

Carica manualmente il modulo così:

```

modprobe -v e100

```

Poi dai

```

dmesg | grep eth

```

e verifica se il kernel ha riconosciuto correttamente la scheda.

Se ciò è vero, puoi provare a configurarla manualmente seguendo queste istruzioni.

----------

